# HPA Motorsports High Performance Mk4/Mk5/Mk6 Brake Kits



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*High Performance Brake Kits*

HPA is pleased to offer its High Performance Brake Kits for Mk4/Mk5/Mk6 VW and Audi TT/A3 applications. The HPA Brake Kits are designed in conjunction with *BAER Brakes* and proudly *made in the USA*. 










Key Design Elements:

*Wheel Fitment:* Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is *designed to fit behind the OEM 18" GTI, GLI, or Golf R wheels without any spacers*. Note: Factory dust shield must be removed to accommodate larger rotor.

*Weight Savings:* These kits shave *6 pounds of rotational mass per rotor*, which results in improved acceleration and deceleration, and a *total of 32 pounds of un-sprung weight* for improved suspension function.

*Calipers:* CNC machined from billet aluminum, the fixed calipers are designed to increase rigidity, improve braking efficiency, and improve pedal feel. Featuring internal crossover pipes, these calipers have a sleek streamlined look with no fragile external components. Pistons are sized to HPA specification with exact piston bore for perfect front and rear balance. Piston seals protect from dust, weather, and pressure to meet DOT spec.

*Rotors:* Two piece floating rotor with directional curved vanes, and HPA curved slots. Hats are anodized CNC machined aluminum, and discs are zinc-plated for corrosion protection. 

*Pads:* The ceramic compound pads included with the kit are suitable for street and mild track use. They create minimal brake dust and are relatively quiet. Sharing the same profile as Corvette C5/C6, there are many different replacement options available on the open market. _Note: the OEM pad wear sensors are eliminated_.

Features:

Clears OEM 18" Wheels with NO Spacer Required
Un-sprung Weight Savings of 16 lbs. Per Side, 6 lbs. on the Rotational Weight of Each Rotor
Choice of Red, Black, Silver or HPA Blue
Readily Available Replacement Parts
One Year Warranty

*Front Brake Kit*










Includes:

Front 6 Piston Radial Mount Caliper
Slotted Two Piece floating Rotor 355mm x 32mm thick
Caliper Brackets
Ceramic Pads
Mounting Hardware
DOT approved Direct Fit Stainless Steel Braided Brake Lines
Brake Bleeding Accessory

*Rear Brake Kit*










Includes:

Rear 4 Piston radial mount caliper
Slotted two-piece floating rotor 335mm
Caliper brackets
Ceramic pads
Integrated backing plate w/custom drum e-brake
Custom cables
DOT-approved direct fit stainless steel braided brake lines
Mounting hardware

*Package pricing is available on the purchase of a front/rear brake kit combination*. Contact HPA for details.

_Additional information on HPA's High Performance Brake Kits can be found here_.

If you have additional questions regarding these or any other HPA products, feel free to *IM* or *e-mail us directly*. 

To order any of our performance products contact HPA Motorsports at *604.888.7274* and place your order. *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk4 R32 Rear 4-Piston brake kits now in stock and ready to ship! :beer:


----------



## Clipsed (Feb 25, 2009)

Guess they wanted to sweep this under the rug, so I'll just leave this here for info for people who click on this thread....





mgleeson said:


> So if you pay attention to the 1st post on HPA's blog, it will give you a brief summary of what I've been going through for the past 7 days:
> 
> http://www.hpamotorsports.com/blog.html
> 
> ...




http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-%96-High-Performance-4-Piston-Rear-Brake-Kit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Clipsed said:


> Guess they wanted to sweep this under the rug, so I'll just leave this here for info for people who click on this thread....
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-%96-High-Performance-4-Piston-Rear-Brake-Kit


Hey Clipsed, you should use that wheel on your mouse to scroll down a bit in his thread...you would have found this:



mgleeson said:


> ...I do however owe the HPA and BAER Teams a solid because it was just explained to me how hard they are working to arrive at a solution for me. So a sincere thank you goes out to they guys on the Front Lines at HPA and BAER who are working extra hours and putting extra sweat into making sure I have a fully working HPA BBK System.:thumbup:


Aftermarket brakes occasionally require a bit of extra customer support. In this situation, instead of "sweeping it under the rug" (to use your kind words), we elect to work with the customer in a solution they will be happy with long term. :thumbup:


----------



## Clipsed (Feb 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Clipsed, you should use that wheel on your mouse to scroll down a bit in his thread...you would have found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermarket brakes occasionally require a bit of extra customer support. In this situation, instead of "sweeping it under the rug" (to use your kind words), we elect to work with the customer in a solution they will be happy with long term. :thumbup:


Was that in the blog because it wasn't in the other thread I linked to. Believe me I know about problems. I have bbk front and rear on my car and I encountered my share of issues. But its one thing from a pieced together kit and a supposed bolt on kit from well known manufacturers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Clipsed said:


> Believe me I know about problems. I have bbk front and rear on my car and I encountered my share of issues. But its one thing from a pieced together kit and a supposed bolt on kit from well known manufacturers.


The quote was in his thread. The fitment issues in this instance likely resulted from a variance in the OE wheel measurements and parking brake cable length between two adjacent production years of Mk6 GLI. It has since been addressed, which will re-instate the "bolt on" status for this platform.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Got my kit friday, installed last night. These things are a beast!! Bedded the pads in and did a few quick stops and omg!!! Ive never shaved speed so fast. Open highway at 1am, 80mph, stand the brakes and your eyeballs want to pop out!!! Fits under stock Detroits no problem and the Goodridge lines are a nice touch. :thumbup: money well spent and compliments my other mods nicely. Thanks guys!!



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Brake Kits are available in:

*Red
Silver
Blue
Black*

Contact HPA for color availability and delivery times for your application. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk4 R32 front and rear kits now in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Please specify color when ordering:

*Blue
Black
Red
Silver*

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk4, Mk5/6 kits in stock and ready to ship... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Package pricing is available on the purchase of a front/rear brake kit combination*.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Custom coloring* also available (_for a small additional cost_) upon request....:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk4 R32 Rear 4-Piston brake kits now in stock and ready to ship! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Please specify color when ordering:

*Blue
Black
Red
Silver*

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Proudly made in the USA...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Package pricing is available on the purchase of a front/rear brake kit combination*. Contact HPA for details.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We are open for business all this week (_including the July 1st Canada and July 4th US holidays_)! 

Send me an e-mail or call us directly at *(604)888-7274* with your requests. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Come see the HPA Booth at Waterfest in NJ this year July 19th and 20th! :wave:

We'll have many of our products on display, and a few new developments as well. :thumbup:

Plus, as always, there are bound to be a few show specials that make coming to the show worthwhile. 

Can't make it to the show? Send me an e-mail with the product you're most interested in picking up this Summer, and I'll see what I can do to help...

Lastly, check the Vortex, our Facebook page, and the HPA Website Blog frequently for July promotions you will not want to miss. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM * or *e-mail us directly*** for a shipping quote on the *HPA Brake Kits* to your destination!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Waterfest promotions are still in effect until August 1st! 

Check out our Facebook page and HPA Website Blog for current and upcoming promotions. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Brake Kit Sale - Ends August 31st


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Inventory in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *High Performance Brake Kits*


Nothing for the mk3 VRs??? running 17s?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

evol_mk3 said:


> Nothing for the mk3 VRs??? running 17s?


Send me an e-mail. Maybe we can build something for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

An abundance of BLUE kits in stock. Looking for a blue caliper?

Send me an e-mail...there's a deal to be had!


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hey man, sent you an email about the mk3 VRs.


-Juston


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

evol_mk3 said:


> Hey man, sent you an email about the mk3 VRs.
> 
> 
> -Juston


Thank you Juston...I will get to it today...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Inventory in stock and ready to ship...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

We appreciate the orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale

Great time to pick up a light weight, high performance brake kit at a great price...

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Holiday Sale Flyer

Pricing in effect until Dec 23rd...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Brake Kits are available in:

*Red
Silver
Blue
Black*

Contact HPA for color availability and delivery times for your application. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Custom HPA Nickel Plated High Performance Brake Kit...eace:


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

would love a F/R package for my Mk6 in HPA Blue however just dropped the money for Air Lift V2 Performance Series and 3DSM Wheels. Looks awesome though!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mcmahonbj said:


> would love a F/R package for my Mk6 in HPA Blue...




Most High Performance Brake Kit colors in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

These kits shave* 6 pounds of rotational mass per rotor*, which results in improved acceleration and deceleration, and a total of *32 pounds of un-sprung weight* for improved suspension function...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

Good inventory is now available on both front and rear kits. Order now while supplies last. :beer:


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

Jezz... $300 for shipping... lol no way:what:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mcmahonbj said:


> Jezz... $300 for shipping... lol no way:what:


Sending you an IM...that's not an accurate quote.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

Mk7 GTI and Golf R applications soon to be released! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Brake Kits are available in:

*Red
Silver
Blue
Black*

Contact HPA for color availability and delivery times for your application. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered for front and rear brake kits purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Significant weight savings over the OEM brakes...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Most kit combinations in stock and ready to ship...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered for front and rear brake kits purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Black Friday Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Holiday Flyer*

Great deals on a number of HPA's top selling performance parts. :thumbup:

We close our doors this holiday season from *December 23rd* to *January 5th* - take advantage of the deals while you still can! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...These kits shave *6 pounds of rotational mass per rotor*, which results in improved acceleration and deceleration, and a *total of 32 pounds of un-sprung weight* for improved suspension function...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stock colors include RED and BLUE...*call* or *e-mail us* for availability in your color preference! :thumbup:


----------

